# Simeon's Cart Goat Training



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have read and read and read through all of the threads on here about cart/harness training, and I think I am ready to start with ours! Simeon is a 4 year old Nubian wether, and we thought he would make a great cart goat in his free time (all the time) 

I will try to update with all of our new excursions in training. 

We will start here. At the beginning- Day 1:
Simeon tried on all of his tack gear and went for a walk. I led him with the reins and gave him basic commands- stop, walk, & stand. He did okay!

Now for the question... Have you ever trained a cart goat? What methods did you use, and how long did it take?

Here's a picture of him all decked out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! He looks good in his gear!


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*cart goats*

Thia is so cool! I see everyone talking about weathers. Can a doe be cart trained?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sure they can! I know that does should not work as pack goats, but I don't see why they can't drive a cart. I had almost forgotten about this thread  We haven't been doing much training with Simeon because we are very pushed for time at the moment


----------

